# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  listening comprehension

## tohca

http://groups.google.com/group/mtgc-rus ... 1-Dlg2.mp3 
The above is an audio track from the Princeton Course where the audio doesn't match the text. Below is what I think I hear, but I think is not correct  ::  
Б - Какие это здания
Какое это здание?
Это Исфаин.
А какие это здания?
Слева Клюо, а справа Уиг.
Нет, ты всё перепутал. Слева Уиг, а справа Клюо.

----------


## tohca

Help. How do I embed, upload or link the audio file?

----------


## MasterAdmin

Upload it to another site.

----------


## tohca

Thanks, I've put the audiofile here  http://groups.google.com/group/mtgc-rus ... 1-Dlg2.mp3

----------


## vox05

> Слева Клюо, а справа Уиг.

 Я лично слышу "Клио", а остальное все похоже соответствует тексту, но все в целом оставляет .. мнэ.. странное впечатление. Что эти загадочные слова означают - функциональное назначение, конторы-собственики, или что?  "...слева - это хренпромтяжмаш, а справа - бывший дом купца Хрюкина..."

----------


## tohca

Thanks Vox05.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это Исфаин.

 I hear clearly "Это Ист-Пайн" (East Pine). Does she talk about some famous (American?) buildings? 
BTW, "Какое это здание" sounds a little awkward in this context. The better choice is "Что это за здание (здания)?" 
When you ask "Какое" it seems that you are interested in some of its qualities (an answer "It's yellow" or "It's small" would be quite natural).

----------


## tohca

Thanks gRomoZeka.
On the original text in the pdf file the text is as follows:  *Dialog Б. Какие это здания*  *Какое* это здание?
Это *Эрмитаж*.
А какие это здания?
Слева *Академия наук*, а справа *университет*.
Нет, ты всё перепутал. Слева университет, а справа Академия наук. 
This lesson (lesson 15) of the course is trying to show the many uses of какой.

----------


## Basil77

> BTW, "Какое это здание" sounds a little awkward in this context. The better choice is "Что это за здание (здания)?" 
> When you ask "Какое" it seems that you are interested in some of its qualities (an answer "It's yellow" or "It's small" would be quite natural).

 Yes, "Какое это здание?" sounds like a bad Russian to me in this context. It reminds me the quote from "Red Heat": "Какие ваши доказательства?" (Also very bad Russian, although the phrase is gramatically correct, a native speaker wouldn't say so).

----------


## tohca

Thanks Basil and gRomoZeka,
It is really invaluable to know how a native speaker would use какой.   ::   
I hope you do not mind that I've placed your comments into Lesson 15 of my webpage where this lesson appears.

----------


## alexB

> "Какие ваши доказательства?"

 Василий, ты молодец!  ::   ::

----------


## tohca

In Red Heat, did Arnold really speak Russian or was it dubbed?

----------


## Crocodile

> In Red Heat, did Arnold really speak Russian or was it dubbed?

 It was long time back, but I think it wasn't Arnold who had said that phrase, but the other actor who played a Russian mafia chief. He said something like: "Какие фаши доказательстфа?" That phrase is widely remembered because it was one of the first VHS movies we could see back then and also it was extremely funny said for a Russian ear. The other famously funny one was Col. Zaytcev in Rambo.   ::

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  In Red Heat, did Arnold really speak Russian or was it dubbed?   It was long time back, but I think it wasn't Arnold who had said that phrase, but the other actor who played a Russian mafia chief. He said something like: "Какие фаши доказательстфа?" That phrase is widely remembered because it was one of the first VHS movies we could see back then and also it was extremely funny said for a Russian ear. The other famously funny one was Col. Zaytcev in Rambo.

 That's cool.    ::   
But would that phrase mean - What's your proof? or What proof do you have? 
How would a Russian ask such a question?

----------


## Crocodile

> But would that phrase mean - What's your proof? or What proof do you have?

 It meant to mean that, but as it's been said it meant more or less: "What kind are your proofs?" So, that the answer to that question might be something like: "I have blue proofs." Or "green proofs", or "yellow proofs". That kind of response.    

> How would a Russian ask such a question?

 Perhaps, the closest to the original might be: "Какие у вас доказательства?"

----------


## tohca

Спасибо!

----------


## Basil77

> In Red Heat, did Arnold really speak Russian or was it dubbed?

 Looks like he speaks it himself, although it's not always clear what he is actually trying to say (I'v understood a couple of phrases only after reading English subs   ::  ), also only Kramarov (Soviet actor, who emigrated to US, the short guy here) sounds natural in this scene:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkE9Mx3elaQ   

> Василий, ты молодец!

 Вообще-то я Юрий.  ::

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  In Red Heat, did Arnold really speak Russian or was it dubbed?

 Looks like he speaks it himself, although it's not always clear what he is actually trying to say (I'v understood a couple of phrases only after reading English subs   ::  ), also only Kramarov (Soviet actor, who emigrated to US, the short guy here) sounds natural in this scene:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkE9Mx3elaQ
Wow! Thanks for the youtube link. Umm, didn't know that he sounded so badly to a Russian. He sounded like a Russian to me.  ::  
And the Russians spoke so fast. Phew, it was tough trying to follow the conversation without the sub. Seems like I've still got a lonnnnnnng way to go..  ::

----------


## alexB

That other dude in the back does also talk trash.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by tohca  In Red Heat, did Arnold really speak Russian or was it dubbed?   Looks like he speaks it himself, although it's not always clear what he is actually trying to say (I'v understood a couple of phrases only after reading English subs   ), also only Kramarov (Soviet actor, who emigrated to US, the short guy here) sounds natural in this scene:

 I would not say that Kramarov sounds natural. He does not always speak clearly, and his intonation is completely wrong. Basically he sounds like a person who lived abroad for a long time. 
The other "Russian" guy could be a second generation immigrant or a good RSL learner. He has a noticable accent, but his Russian is pretty decent (considering he's not a native), and his intonation is often even better than Kramorov's. 
Schwarzenegger is the worst of them all, but he's trying.  ::  I could understand everything, except of this: "Report whatever you want" (I listened to it twice and I still have no idea what he tried to say). Overall his attempts at Russian are funny, but not too horrible.   ::   
Also it's obvious that the dialog itself was not written by a native (or was written by a person who did not speak Russian for a long time).

----------


## Scrabus

> Schwarzenegger is the worst of them all, but he's trying.  I could understand everything, except of this: "Report whatever you want" (I listened to it twice and I still have no idea what he tried to say). Overall his attempts at Russian are funny, but not too horrible.

 He said: "Докладывайте это как годится". It is a strange phrase but quite clear to my ears.  
I don't know why Kramorov's intonations are wrong but his phrase "_Мне_ ваше отношение очень разочаровывает" sounds weird to me, cause he's a native speaker.

----------

